# LD Lines Poole - Santander Norman Asturias



## cje101

Does anyone have a discount code for LD lines or experience of the NORMAN ASTURIAS ship?


----------



## Al42

Not sure LD lines do discount codes, see other post for comments.


----------



## teemyob

Hello,

I can let you have my code for 10% off Brittany Ferries if you like?

We travelled on The Norman Asturias earlier this year. Easy to board. But ship is tatty, cabins basic and food shocking. Tiny Duty free, not much to do on-board.

Hope this helps?

TM


----------



## teemyob

I have just done some Comparisons between Brittany Ferries and LD Lines. Using my BF Discount code as a Guest for the 10% Discount.

2 People, Motorhome 3m high x 8m Long, inside and outside cabin. February as an example.

The prices worked out better for 4 people travelling with Brittany Ferries. With the Cheapest quote being from LD Lines at £632 for two travellers and with inside cabins.

The best price coming for 2 in outside cabins coming from Brittany Ferries at £722 whilst LD lines for similar dates was £732.

Unless LD Lines come up with a better ship or very keen pricing, I would choose BF Every time. It is even Cheaper with Brittany Ferries if you are a Member yourself. You might even find you save what you pay to join on your first trip.

Let me know if I can help more. I have skitched a couple of quotes for you to compare below.

TM


----------



## cje101

TM,

Thanks for the response, we are planning on departing on or around the 9th August to Santander and returning on or around the 30th August.

Prices i have got to date;-

LD Lines £560 Return

BF £1253 (Without 10% discount) Return

Both with cabins for 4 people, 2 adults, 2 children (16 & 14)

I am I missing something?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## teemyob

cje101 said:


> TM,
> 
> Thanks for the response, we are planning on departing on or around the 9th August to Santander and returning on or around the 30th August.
> 
> Prices i have got to date;-
> 
> LD Lines £560 Return
> 
> BF £1253 (Without 10% discount) Return
> 
> Both with cabins for 4 people, 2 adults, 2 children (16 & 14)
> 
> I am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


What size motorhome are you inputting?

August is busy for BF and they were probably getting bookings from November last year. Mainly from Members and regular users. So the ship will be fairly full and as you know pricing works on supply and demand.

Maybe when/if the LD lines gets full, prices could rise. Will left to be seen how they work their pricing structure.

See my note re the ships sailing routes on the Gijon thread.

TM


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

I am with cje on this one.

I have a ferry booked with BF (School Holidays time), and with BF one way is costing me about the same as a return fare with LD Lines.

I just hope LD hurry up and sort the DEFRA thing out as I have been advised they are in the process of doing. Because I will cancel the BF booking in a flash, as we currently couldn't stretch the budget (or stomach it) to use return travel with BF but could with LD.


----------



## cje101

TM.

Measurements = 3M High x 6M Length


----------



## teemyob

How do you go on with LD Lines if you need to cancel.

Brittany Ferries take a £25 (soon to rise to £35 I think) deposit and allow you to cancel or amend up-to 45 days before.

If you can't make the crossing, you can amend 6-45 days for a very small fee.

Past 6 days is 100%

TM


----------



## blondel

teemyob said:


> How do you go on with LD Lines if you need to cancel.
> 
> Brittany Ferries take a £25 (soon to rise to £35 I think) deposit and allow you to cancel or amend up-to 45 days before.
> 
> If you can't make the crossing, you can amend 6-45 days for a very small fee.
> 
> Past 6 days is 100%
> 
> TM


It's £35 now


----------



## Mrplodd

Looks like they are only quoting up to the end of August 2014 at the moment (I have tried September but the web page says nothing found) 

Having said that the fares they are quoting are less than 50% of what BF want! In fact the cost of Poole Santander return with LD is only fractionally more expensive (£20 to be precise) than Portsmouth to St Malo with BF on the same dates.

However by the sounds of it the LD ferry is a bit of a clunker in comparison but at that price it certainly has to be given some serious thought doesn't it


----------



## rayc

Tonight's local paper has an article about LD line starting a new Poole to Gijon (North Spain) service. It says that from January that they will cut one of the twice weekly Santander trips replacing it with the Gijon one.
The Gijon service will take 25 hours departing on Tuesday mid day and returning on Fridays. They quote a price of £399 for a car plus two including a cabin.
The service for Santander will leave Poole on Saturdays and leave Santander on Sundays.
They are using the Norman Asturias and the Scintu to service the routes.


----------



## 113016

I just got £632 return for 7.5 metres and two people. Out in May and back in August.
Good price.
It would cost us about £400 in fuel for Calais to Dijon return at 27 mpg


----------



## VanFlair

Grath said:


> I just got £632 return for 7.5 metres and two people. Out in May and back in August.
> Good price.
> It would cost us about £400 in fuel for Calais to Dijon return at 27 mpg


That looks a good price, we have just been looking at going out in Feb and back in April LD want £780 for 3.3 metre high and 8.5 long including outside 4 berth cabin each way BF were £950 ish, that's straight off the web sites without any discounts so might be worth a call to Caravan Club. I think you are right that it's not worth driving all the way especially for us at 20 mpg and class 3 on the tolls.

Martin


----------



## teemyob

Still does not favour us. For a Winter week Ski-ing in the Pyrenees as an example.

BF With our Discount. Free Breakfast and 10% off dinning £620
LD lines on a Fairly Basic Vessel £752

TM


----------



## Sideways86

BF £1678 for me for campervan 9m and bike trailer plus inside cabin both ways

same to Gijon with LD £748 I have just rechecked !


----------



## Al42

Sideways86 said:


> BF £1678 for me for campervan 9m and bike trailer plus inside cabin both ways
> 
> same to Gijon with LD £748 I have just rechecked !


I have just inputted your dimensions, assumed 3m high, into BF and LD for out early Feb return early April.

LD lines £728(inside cabin)
£848(outside cabin)

BF £1008(inside 2 berth)
£1038(outside 2 berth)

with 10% £922 or £952

So for outside cabin aprox £100 dearer.
Of course dates and other factors such as height can make a big difference, I don't think LD lines charge more for higher than 3.2m but BF does.

BUT

LD lines take all your money at time of booking and is non refundable.

BF conditions have been posted in another reply.

BF have been operating this route for many years and have seen off P&O and another cheap operator,whose name escapes me, who tried to undercut BF a few years ago.This firm operated for a very short time and pulled off the route with very little notice leaving many people with problems.

For someone contemplating using any of the Spanish crossings regularly,(once a year) I would say join the BF travel club and get 30%discount, the fare may still be slightly higher but in my opinion would be worth it.


----------



## HermanHymer

A lot of pounds to lose if they go pear-shaped!


----------



## teemyob

Al42 said:


> Sideways86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BF £1678 for me for campervan 9m and bike trailer plus inside cabin both ways
> 
> same to Gijon with LD £748 I have just rechecked !
> 
> 
> 
> I have just inputted your dimensions, assumed 3m high, into BF and LD for out early Feb return early April.
> 
> LD lines £728(inside cabin)
> £848(outside cabin)
> 
> BF £1008(inside 2 berth)
> £1038(outside 2 berth)
> 
> with 10% £922 or £952
> 
> So for outside cabin aprox £100 dearer.
> Of course dates and other factors such as height can make a big difference, I don't think LD lines charge more for higher than 3.2m but BF does.
> 
> BUT
> 
> LD lines take all your money at time of booking and is non refundable.
> 
> BF conditions have been posted in another reply.
> 
> BF have been operating this route for many years and have seen off P&O and another cheap operator,whose name escapes me, who tried to undercut BF a few years ago.This firm operated for a very short time and pulled off the route with very little notice leaving many people with problems.
> 
> For someone contemplating using any of the Spanish crossings regularly,(once a year) I would say join the BF travel club and get 30%discount, the fare may still be slightly higher but in my opinion would be worth it.
Click to expand...

It was Acciona

I think they lasted about the same length of time as the Scotland - Zebrugge route.


----------



## Mrplodd

Has anyone asked them if they are offering their 20% discount for over 60's on these routes as they have on their cross channel ones?


----------



## Sideways86

Al42 said:


> Sideways86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BF £1678 for me for campervan 9m and bike trailer plus inside cabin both ways
> 
> same to Gijon with LD £748 I have just rechecked !
> 
> 
> 
> I have just inputted your dimensions, assumed 3m high, into BF and LD for out early Feb return early April.
> 
> LD lines £728(inside cabin)
> £848(outside cabin)
> 
> BF  £1008(inside 2 berth)
> £1038(outside 2 berth)
> 
> with 10% £922 or £952
> 
> So for outside cabin aprox £100 dearer.
> Of course dates and other factors such as height can make a big difference, I don't think LD lines charge more for higher than 3.2m but BF does.
> 
> BUT
> 
> LD lines take all your money at time of booking and is non refundable.
> 
> BF conditions have been posted in another reply.
> 
> BF have been operating this route for many years and have seen off P&O and another cheap operator,whose name escapes me, who tried to undercut BF a few years ago.This firm operated for a very short time and pulled off the route with very little notice leaving many people with problems.
> 
> For someone contemplating using any of the Spanish crossings regularly,(once a year) I would say join the BF travel club and get 30%discount, the fare may still be slightly higher but in my opinion would be worth it.
Click to expand...

Out on 29th July and back around 14th August, I am pressing all the right buttons and not lyig Honest!


----------



## Al42

Sorry didn't mean to imply that  
Just pointing out different rates and I did say that:

"Of course dates and other factors such as height can make a big difference,"


----------



## Sideways86

Al42 said:


> Sorry didn't mean to imply that
> Just pointing out different rates and I did say that:
> 
> "Of course dates and other factors such as height can make a big difference,"


J = Joke, light hearted jest, I am taken back by the difference which I why I have asked about the vessel itself but nobody has volunteered information on the actual vessel

I have been on the Norman Voyager and compared to the DFDS vessels out of Dover the Voyager is a crate!

I don't really want to cross The Bay of Biscay in a crate either!


----------



## Al42

The Norman Asturias has been described on other threads, a search might find them. Basically the boat is not a bucket but is no cruise ferry, helpful Portugese crew, basic cafeteria,bar & lounge area, small duty free, no entertainment. We have used the boat on the Gijon - St. Nazaire route several times, 14 hrs overnight is a different thing to 26 hrs though.


----------

